# אם לא יועיל, לא יזיק



## Just in time

Hi, everyone! Could someone please tell me what אם לא יועיל, לא יזיק means? I'm guessing _If it won't be useful, it won't be harmful._


----------



## slus

It's more like "[even] if it won't help [you], it won't harm [you]"


----------



## Just in time

תודה חמה ממני, אדוני!


----------



## slus

לא אדון (;


----------



## Just in time

סלחי לי, גבירתי!


----------



## nameri

Just in time said:


> Hi, everyone! Could someone please tell me what אם לא יועיל, לא יזיק means? I'm guessing _If it won't be useful, it won't be harmful._


----------



## slus

Hi,
It literally means If it won't help, at least it won't harm, but it's a common phrase actually meaning it is worth a shot.


----------



## Ali Smith

The root letters for יועיל are, of course, י-ע-ל, but what are the root letters for יזיק? I'm guessing נ-ז-ק because I know לְהַזִּיק means "to be harmful".


----------



## Drink

Yes, for example, the word נזק (nézek) means "damage".


----------

